# new sights?



## mlsddt (Apr 8, 2010)

anyone change out thier sights on the xd45 is there a way to do this without the expensive press tool? i dont want to damage this gun but if there is a way please help. thanks


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Xd rear sight removal*

Allegedly they can be removed with a large ballpeen hammer & a large drive punch, but have had no success of my own. Have removed rear sights on 1911 pistols for almost 20 years with little difficulty, but this one will have to be machined out with a milling machine, which i do not own.

Before doing anything to that rear sight, contact "novak's guns" and inquire about them removing the sight & replacing it with one of their famous wedge-shaped rear with the fiber-optic light tubes. They are on the internet.


----------

